

The Boy Whose Brain Could Unlock Autism - watmough
https://medium.com/matter/the-boy-whose-brain-could-unlock-autism-70c3d64ff221

======
ajcarpy2005
In the title the word Could should be replaced with Might or May.

~~~
rendall
Did you understand it? Then it doesn't need to be replaced.

~~~
ASalazarMX
I didn't even click the article because, AFAIK, no one has "unlocked" autism
yet and thought it was spam.

"May" or "might" would have made the tense clearer.

